# Chic Studios NYC- anybody heard of them?



## pretty~nyxie (Nov 10, 2009)

Ok so I'm looking into different makeup artist courses in New York cuz i feel like i could use some type of formal training and i ran across this website:

Chic Studios NYC

im interested in the three week course that they offer for $1500 but i've never heard of this school and im wondering if it would be worth it. I cant afford to spend thousands of dollars right now so this seems like a good fit, but what do you ladies think? has anybody ever heard of this place? also if anyone has any recs on affordable mua courses in the long island/nyc area i would deff appreciate it!


----------

